# 8'2 Sultan Kosen



## Richard_McBride_ILL

So what do you guys think of this guy or heard about him from turkey? I guess he's just now starting to learn the game and before he starts playing professionally or whatever he has to have surgery on one of his legs do you think that in about 4 or 5 years someone would take a chance and draft him late in the 2nd round, ive seen two pictures of him around, but forgot where otherwise i would of posted them, I think he's close to 400 pounds, I would just like to see shaq post on him think it would be funny. That is post on him when he learns the skills he needs


----------



## Quasi-Quasar

First of all, he's auto-entered into the 04 draft (I'm pretty sure 82 is the year he was born)... Also he'll be dead within the next 5 or 6 years...First his pituitary will completely malfunction and then internal organs will fail, he suffers from giantism, and most giants don't get past 25 years old.


----------



## Lope31

Thank you Dr. Goods...

How do you know that he will die within 6 years? Yes, it is likeyly but you can't be sure. However I doubt he will play in the NBA...too much of a risk.


----------



## Lope31

I did some research...

http://www.eurobasket.com/TURplayer.asp?PlayerID=53965


----------



## SikHandlez24

*Sultan Kosen...*

He is more like 7'9" 341lbs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> First of all, he's auto-entered into the 04 draft (I'm pretty sure 82 is the year he was born)... Also he'll be dead within the next 5 or 6 years...First his pituitary will completely malfunction and then internal organs will fail, he suffers from giantism, and most giants don't get past 25 years old.


Yep, unfortunately...he will probably die soon.


----------



## Vince Carter

He wont make the NBA and he will probably die soon that's true. Also am I the only one who think this guy looks like a beast, not size wise but figrue he'S ugly.


----------



## Tactics

I doubt he'll make it to the NBA, something will go wrong with him first probably and he probably wont develop much skill, he'll just be there because of his body mass if he makes it


----------



## jsm27

He will not play in the NBA.

Right now there is a lot of talk. The fact is that he has no skill as a basketball player, is probably highly uncoordinated, and has serious health issues. I said in another thread that we would never see him play in the League. I stand by that. I doubt he will even be drafted (he can declare this year or automatically be eligible next year, I believe). This is the kind of case where I doubt any team will even take a flier on him.


----------



## Bball_Doctor

Forget the NBA let's just hope this kid doesn't die anytime soon...seriously.


----------



## Basel

So this was the thread Grantland linked to?


----------



## RollWithEm

Basel said:


> So this was the thread Grantland linked to?


Yep. Crazy, huh?


----------



## R-Star

Pretty random for them to link this thread. I'd have to assume they just google searched Kosens name when writing an article on him.


----------



## l0st1

They linked this thread?

EDIT: Just found it haha



> Threads on BasketballForum.com seemed more concerned with how soon he would die than how his height would bother Shaq in the post.


----------



## Dornado

Sultan Kosen lives, for those of you scoring at home.


----------



## ChrisWoj

BOO! They linked it as BasketballForum.com - BULLSHIT! Had they done proper research they'd have known that this was posted on Basketballboards.net one of western civilization's great message boards.


----------



## JNice

That dude is gonna be good someday.


----------



## Ron

R-Star said:


> Pretty random for them to link this thread. I'd have to assume they just google searched Kosens name when writing an article on him.


Gotta be what they did. This thread is arcane and 11 years old.


----------



## Porn Player

Kosen is a piece of shit, never liked the kid.


----------



## R-Star

Porn Player said:


> Kosen is a piece of shit, never liked the kid.


That's..... drastic.


----------



## Porn Player

This was me and him back in the day. Dude was a diva. 

_'Uh my head hurts, the stoopid bridge is too low'
'who put that tree here'
yada yada_


----------



## R-Star

You have grown a lot in 4 years.


----------



## BlakeJesus

R-Star said:


> You have grown a lot in 4 years.


Has he? :nono:


----------



## Jamel Irief

Porn Player said:


> This was me and him back in the day. Dude was a diva.
> 
> _'Uh my head hurts, the stoopid bridge is too low'
> 'who put that tree here'
> yada yada_


Which one is you?


----------



## GNG

ChrisWoj said:


> BOO! They linked it as BasketballForum.com - BULLSHIT! Had they done proper research they'd have known that this was posted on Basketballboards.net one of western civilization's great message boards.



Before a precipitous, Steve Francisesque decline.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

